# Stihl 660M Question



## HomeBody (Apr 9, 2012)

I recently ordered a Stihl 660 Magnum to go with my Logosol M7. I told them it was for milling and I wanted a 28" bar and an .050 chain. They said no problem. When it arrived, it had the 28" bar but with an .063 chain. They said they could not get an .050 chain/bar setup from Stihl. 

My question: Can I put an .050 chain on the bar that came with the saw or do I need a bar specifically for .050 chain? I'm assuming I need a new bar as well as a new chain.

I found a listing for an Oregon bar and Oregon .050 chain for my saw. Would these be good choices? 

Thanks, Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2012)

Correct, you would need a new bar and chain, and possibly a new sprocket for the clutch also. Most of the new commercial saws run an oregon style clutch drum with replacable drive sprockets so the sprocket only can be replaced instead of the whole clutch drum when they wear. But if it was me I would just run the bigger chain for milling, it will hold up better to the rigors of milling, less stretch etc.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2012)

Is the .050 chain you want to use regular 3/8", or is it 3/8" Picco.

The bars and drive sprockets are different between those.


----------

